# Hello from Norfolk, VA! Soverel 30



## karenmroberts (Jul 16, 2012)

g' morning, shipmates! It's wonderful to be included in this melting pot of knowledge and experience. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard!


----------

